
Entrepreneurs Anonymous – anonymous peer support group for entrepreneurs - nunspajamas
http://entrepreneursanonymous.net/
======
nunspajamas
AMA is running now too:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4lcc4v/iama_founder_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/4lcc4v/iama_founder_of_entrepreneurs_anonymous_ama/)

